# My heart is broken



## xiaoman (Feb 15, 2016)

My heart is broken----

Lying in the cold basement motionlessly,

 my empty eyes stare into nowhere,

 my soul is not with me anymore. 



 My heart is broken---

 He won't look at me anymore.

 I am invisible in his eyes,

 He is seeing someone else! 



 My heart is broken----

 He once has held me so dear.

 I miss the tender touches of his fingertips,

 and his eager eyes with desire. 
He said it's hard to resist my scents and charm.




 But now, he just cruelly dumped me,

 This heartless, ungrateful man. 

 He has got someone else, 

 so he dumped me aside! 

 He said he had been fascinated with 

 someone else's scents and enchantment.  



 My heart is broken----

 I recall the painful past  while still hoping that

 the one who I hate will come back to love me again.

 I am waiting for him to give me another glance. 



 But I am abandoned by him forever!

 I hate him so much, I feel so annoyed. 

 This is a cold  world.

 And he, my owner, will sell me to 

 a used book store at a very low price tomorrow.

 Oh! This heartless man!

 Feb.13， 2016 


"I" am a book. I found that in Canada new books are so expensive, and used books are so cheap. 
At a used bookstore two years ago I bought a copy of House Of Earth by Pearl S. Buck with only 1 or 1.5 bucks.  


I wrote the Chinese part first and then translated into English.
The Chinese version link: http://www.backchina.com/blog/358517/article-243803.html


----------



## inkwellness (Feb 16, 2016)

The emotion in this poem could be felt at the beginning. It had an interesting twist. The protagonist was a book who felt abandoned. Poor, poor book. :sorrow::sorrow::sorrow:


----------



## j.w.olson (Feb 16, 2016)

The twist turned what I thought was a rather cliche break-up poem into something quite a bit more fun. Well done surprising me!

My main personal suggestion: Everyone loves/hates/emotionally-reacts-to puns, especially when you can sneak them in and ambush us with them. Since this twist was nearly invisible until the end, can you work in references to things like "the emotion he used to read in the lines of my face," "his fingers down my spine," "no words were left to share between us," "like all the stories we'd shared meant nothing," or "threw my jacket at me and sent me out the door?" I'm sure there are plenty of other puns that will suddenly add a flood of meaning upon the reader's achievement of the twist. Just so long as it remains subtle enough to not give things away.


----------



## xiaoman (Feb 17, 2016)

Great suggestions, haha...  Thanks! J.W.Olson
"the emotion he used to read in the lines of my face," "his fingers down my spine," "no words were left to share between us," "like all the stories we'd shared meant nothing," or "threw my jacket at me and sent me out the door?"


----------



## xiaoman (Feb 17, 2016)

Too bad, so sad. :welcoming:


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 21, 2016)

xiaoman... shaaaame on youuuu...lol... ok! I thought this was cliché, and I confess, I was a little disappointed in you... haaaha... You tricked me.. anyway.. j.w. has some fabulous suggestions to make this even MORE fun to read, and push this poem to the sublime...


----------

